# Few problems after new install

## tomkamphuys

Well, here they are:

When I start the computer it doesn't just start. I have to type kernel /boot/bzImage /dev/md0 and then boot

Then the computer can't bring up eth0. I've checked and found the install disk (1.2) uses via rhine II, I've compiled via rhine support into the kernel.

I also would like to dual boot to windows. on my old computer no problem, but now I can't choose windows in the menu because of the first problem. I don't now how to get in windows manually via grub. root (hd0,5) or chainloader +1 doesn't work.

Please help!

----------

## BonezTheGoon

Your first problem is that grub is not finding your menu.lst file (maybe you named it menu.1st instead of menu.lst?) -- Or maybe you forgot to mount your boot parition when you made your menu.lst file and so you saved it into oblivion.  You will need to investigate and make sure that your menu.lst exists at /boot/grub and that it contains the correct information AND that it is named correctly (with the lowercased version of the letter L not the number one.)

Second did you compile your via rhine as a module or directly into the kernel?  If you compiled it directly into the kernel are you sure all your network settings are correct?  If you compiled it as a module are you sure you added it into your /etc/modules.autoload file so that it is started automatically at startup?

As for booting into Windows you will likely solve this issue when you fix the first, as you already pointed out.

Hope that helps, please post more specific questions if I was not detailed enough!

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## tomkamphuys

Damn, I saved menu.lst to /boot/ not /boot/grub/    :Embarassed: 

I compiled via rhine directly into the kernel. I've double checked my settings, but haven't solved the problems.

----------

## Pluvius

When you say Gentoo 1.2 install disk uses via rhine II, what do you mean?  Is this what the net-setup script identified as your network card (or built-in motherboard network)?

Did you add a hostname to the /etc/hostname file?

Did you uncomment the dhcpd line(s) in the /etc/conf.d/net file?

Did you add net.eth0 to the default run mode using:

rc-update add net.eth0 default   ?

I hope this helps,

----------

## tomkamphuys

The gentoo install disk 1.2 scans pci devices automatically. It identifies my onboard ethernet as Via Rhine II.

Yes I added a hostname to /etc/hostname and it is the same as on my old computer which still can connect to the internet.

Yes I uncommented the dhcpd line(s) in /etc/conf.d/net. I also uncommented the line with the option, giving the hostname (-h hostname) just as on my old computer.

Yes I added net.eth0 to the default run mode. When I boot the computer tries to bring up eth0, but it failes.

I've checked every file I have to configure according to the installation instruction so that it is the same on my new and my old computer, which, as preciously stated, still can connect to the internet.

The installation disk finds my ethernet as VIA Rhine II, but in 'menuconfig' I can only find Via Rhine (not Via Rhine II). I also compiled into the kernel 'auto kernel level something' with dhcp support. I thought I might need it. 

And, yeah, I plugged in the cable   :Wink: 

So there's still the problem with eth0

----------

## tomkamphuys

Ok, this info I get from the 1.2 install disk. I've used 1.4 to bootstrap (If that's how you call it)

* 1106:3065(rev 74); loading via-rhine

via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.1.13 nov-17-2001 written by Donald Becker

http://www.scyld.com/network/via-rhine.html

PCI: found IRQ 11 for device 00:12.0

PCI: sharing IRQ with 00:10.0

eth0: VIA VT6102 Rhine II at 0xe400, 00:50:70:62:46:93, IRQ 11

eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x786d advertising 05e1 Link 00 [OK]

*modules loaded

Via rhine 11748 0 (unused)

mii 1056 0 [via-rhine]

// edit: typo's //

----------

## tomkamphuys

#$%&@(!

In my effort to fix the problems I messed up /etc/fstab (Couldn't mount vfat drive). Now the computer won't boot properly. I have to type the root password in order to continue, or boot again, but that doesn't help. I can't change fstab because it is located on a drive that is read only. I tried the install disk, but that's kinda tricky, because /etc/fstab is on a RAID 0 device. 

Anyone????

----------

## tomkamphuys

Ok, fixed the /etc/fstab problem. I used the 1.2 install disk. I had to do 'modprobe md', 'mkraid --really-force /dev/md0' and then I could mount it normally. So I changed /etc/fstab, saved it and now that problem is gone.

I've tried to get onto the internet with a static IP-address since I found out I leased this IP-address until 2 nov. Now it brings up eth0 and when I do a '/sbin/ifconfig -a' it says eth0 is UP and RUNNING, but I can't emerge. DHCP still doesn't work.

I'll try some pinging or something like that in order to give you guys as much information as possible.

--

I found that the install disk finds via-rhine on IRQ 11, whereas normal boot finds it on IRQ 16. I have tried to manually modprobe via-rhine: modprobe io=0xe400 irq=11 via-rhine But it didn't work.   :Confused: 

----------

## dblas

Simple question - are you sure that your kernel is configured properly?  I had no problems at all with eth0.

----------

## phong

Hmmm, it sounds more like a network issue vs. a driver issue to me...  Are you connecting to the internet via a cablemodem, or some other situation where you're getting an IP via DHCP?

If so, and the other computer is still connecting, the cable modem might be being stubborn and only giving out an IP on a first come, first serve basis.  In other words, it's decided it wants to give it out to the mac address of your working computer and won't give it to the other one.  If you havent' already tried this, try disconnecting the working computer and then rebooting the cable modem.

----------

## tomkamphuys

I don't think that's the problem. I had no problems getting on the internet with the other computer, both in Linux and Window$. Then I plugged the cable in the new computer and Window$ it works, but not with linux, sadly.

But it's at least worth the try. Thanks for yout thoughts.

----------

## tomkamphuys

Unfortunately that didn't work. I've also checked all the kernel options again and again. I'm really stuck, I haven't got a clue anymore.

So please, help me. Every suggestion is welcome!

----------

## tomkamphuys

Out of a Spanish post I concluded it might have something to do with APIC. So I disabled multiprocessor support and enabled the two new options in every possible way (that is: Both, only one, only the second and none), but I get the following error:

make [2]: *** [ksyms.o] Error 1

make [2]: Levaing directory '/usr/src/linux-2.4.9-gentoo-r9/kernel'

make [1]: *** [first rule] Error 2

make [1]: Leaving directory '/usr/src/linux-2.4.9-gentoo-r9/kernel'

make: *** [_dir_kernel] Error 2

Here are the part of dmesg that have something to do with APIC or ethernet (in my opinion):

Linux version 2.4.19-gentoo-r9 (gcc version 3.2) #16 SMP Wed Nov 6 10:10:02 CET 2002

Intel MultiProcessor Specification v1.4

Virtual Wire compatibility mode.

OEM ID: OEM00000 Product ID: PROD00000000 APIC at: 0xFEE00000

Processor #0 Pentium(tm) Pro APIC version 17

I/O APIC #2 Version 17 at 0xFEC00000.

Processors: 1

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

Setting 2 in the phys_id_present_map

...changing IO-APIC physical APIC ID to 2 ... ok.

init IO_APIC IRQs

IO-APIC (apicid-pin) 2-0, 2-5, 2-10, 2-17, 2-18, 2-20, 2-23 not connected.

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=0

number of MP IRQ sources: 23.

number of IO-APIC #2 registers: 24.

testing the IO APIC.......................

IO APIC #2......

.... register #00: 02000000

....... : physical APIC id: 02

.... register #01: 00178003

....... : max redirection entries: 0017

....... : PRQ implemented: 1

....... : IO APIC version: 0003

WARNING: unexpected IO-APIC, please mail

to linux-smp@vger.kernel.org

.... IRQ redirection table:

NR Log Phy Mask Trig IRR Pol Stat Dest Deli Vect: 

00 000 00 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 00

01 001 01 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 39

02 001 01 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 31

03 001 01 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 41

04 001 01 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 49

05 000 00 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 00

06 001 01 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 51

07 001 01 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 59

08 001 01 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 61

09 001 01 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 69

0a 000 00 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 00

0b 001 01 1 1 0 1 0 1 1 71

0c 001 01 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 79

0d 001 01 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 81

0e 001 01 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 89

0f 001 01 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 91

10 001 01 1 1 0 1 0 1 1 99

11 000 00 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 00

12 000 00 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 00

13 001 01 1 1 0 1 0 1 1 A1

14 000 00 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 00

15 001 01 1 1 0 1 0 1 1 A9

16 001 01 1 1 0 1 0 1 1 B1

17 000 00 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 00

IRQ to pin mappings:

IRQ0 -> 0:2

IRQ1 -> 0:1

IRQ3 -> 0:3

IRQ4 -> 0:4

IRQ6 -> 0:6

IRQ7 -> 0:7

IRQ8 -> 0:8

IRQ9 -> 0:9

IRQ11 -> 0:11

IRQ12 -> 0:12

IRQ13 -> 0:13

IRQ14 -> 0:14

IRQ15 -> 0:15

IRQ16 -> 0:16

IRQ19 -> 0:19

IRQ21 -> 0:21

IRQ22 -> 0:22

.................................... done.

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 1661.9204 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 265.9072 MHz.

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb3c0, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Using IRQ router VIA [1106/3177] at 00:11.0

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B0,I16,P0) -> 21

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B0,I16,P1) -> 21

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B0,I16,P2) -> 21

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B0,I16,P3) -> 19

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B0,I17,P0) -> 11

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B0,I18,P0) -> 16

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B0,I19,P0) -> 19

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B1,I0,P0) -> 16

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 00:10.0, from 11 to 5

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 00:10.1, from 11 to 5

via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.1.14 May-3-2002 Written by Donald Becker

http://www.scyld.com/network/via-rhine.html

eth0: VIA VT6102 Rhine-II at 0xe400, 00:50:70:62:4d:93, IRQ 16.

eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x786d advertising 05e1 Link 0021.

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

Can anyone of you make any sence out of this?? May this have something to do with my problem?

----------

## tomkamphuys

Yiiiiiiha! I finally got it to work. I added the noapic option to a line in menu.lst Now it works and the ethernetcard is at irq 11. Now I can go on and try to get the max out of my Radeon 7500 LE. So I've still got some things to play with......

----------

## CheshireCat

I have a DFI motherboard, KT400 with VIA8235 south bridge.  I got the IDE patch for DMA support working fine, but I have had no luck with the onboard LAN.  Dhcpcd brings up the interface to try to lease an address, and ifconfig shows packets both sent and received on it, and reports no errors, but dhcpcd fails to get a response from the DHCP server (it says).  Same problem whether I use the kernel via-rhine driver or VIA's rhinefet driver.  The cheap realtek card from the computer I used before I built this one works perfectly, but I'd like to free the slot up, and it would be nice if I could use the checksum offloading that VIA's driver apparently provides for this device.  The noapic option doesn't seem to help me at all, has anyone else had any success with the VIA8235 onboard LAN?

----------

